# début développement



## leo39 (31 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,
je voudrais me lancer dans le développement d'applications mac 
mais je n'ai absolument AUCUNE connaissances dans se domaine 
si vous aviez des conseils


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

leo39 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je voudrais me lancer dans le développement d'applications mac
> mais je n'ai absolument AUCUNE connaissances dans se domaine
> si vous aviez des conseils


Qu'entends-tu par aucune connaissance ? Maitrise-tu au moins un langage script tel que le Python ou l'AppleScript ?
Devenir développeur en se formant à l'arrache ne se fait pas du jour au lendemain en lisant des posts de forum.


----------



## leo39 (31 Juillet 2008)

je ne connais absolument rien, je ne maîtrise que le francais, le franc-comtois, le québécois, le suisse un peu l'anglais et l'espagnol comme langage XD

non sérieusement je ne maîtrise pas ce langage mais j'ai tout mon temps pour apprendre


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

leo39 a dit:


> je ne connais absolument rien, je ne maîtrise que le francais, le franc-comtois, le québécois, le suisse un peu l'anglais et l'espagnol comme langage XD
> 
> non sérieusement je ne maîtrise pas ce langage mais j'ai tout mon temps pour apprendre


D'accord alors commence par l'AppleScript. Apple publie un excellent manuel: http://trad.applescript.free.fr/guides/AS4AS_Fr.pdf
Ou le Python qui a l'avantage d'être multi-plateforme (l'application fonctionnera sous tous les systèmes: Windows, Unix, Linux, etc..): http://python.developpez.com/cours/TutoSwinnen/
Attention: dans tous les cas, une connaissance solide de l'anglais s'impose, les langages de programmations n'étant que des phrases en anglais orchestrés d'une certains façon pour que l'ordinateur comprenne (je sais, c'est très simplifié).


----------



## leo39 (31 Juillet 2008)

ok je pense être à la hauteur 
on verra bien le résultat je vous tiendrais au courant

Merci bien


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

leo39 a dit:


> ok je pense être à la hauteur
> on verra bien le résultat je vous tiendrais au courant
> 
> Merci bien


Surtout n'hésite pas à t'inscrire sur le portail développeur Apple, c'est gratuit et donne accès à une large bibliothèque de documentation et d'exemple. Et, si tu souhaite programmer dans un usage professionnel, souscris à l'ADC qui offre de nombreux avantages (bétas, support technique) de la part d'Apple pour quelques centaines d'euros.


----------



## leo39 (31 Juillet 2008)

non je veux développer pour moi perso ( je n'ai que 15 ans on verra plus tard pour l'usage pro )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

leo39 a dit:


> non je veux développer pour moi perso ( je n'ai que 15 ans on verra plus tard pour l'usage pro )


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre, je ne suis pas loin de ton âge et suis abonné à l'ADC pour bénéficier de Snow Leopard. N'hésite pas à me contacter par message privé.


----------



## johny12 (31 Juillet 2008)

Je profite pour squatter le post:

J'ai deja quelques bases en applescript; vous me conseillez de continuer sur applescript ou passer au C/C++/python ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> Je profite pour squatter le post:
> 
> J'ai deja quelques bases en applescript; vous me conseillez de continuer sur applescript ou passer au C/C++/python ?


C'est gentil de squatter. Un autre post aurait très bien pu être créer.
Je te conseille plutôt de t'orienter progressivement vers du Python avant d'aborder un langage de programmation impératif de type C/C++/Java.


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> Je profite pour squatter le post:
> 
> J'ai deja quelques bases en applescript; vous me conseillez de continuer sur applescript ou passer au C/C++/python ?


Ça dépend surtout de ce que tu veux faire et de ce que tu as envie d'apprendre.


----------



## tatouille (31 Juillet 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> Je profite pour squatter le post:
> 
> J'ai deja quelques bases en applescript; vous me conseillez de continuer sur applescript ou passer au C/C++/python ?



pour moi cela sera toujours le C (cela t'ouvre les portes d'une comprehension du system et du hardware et surtout une rigueur et du speed...) tu pourras apprendre n'importe quoi par la suite
si tu veux continuer sur macos c'est la porte la plus rapide pour l'obj-C puis Cocoa and Co 
ca facilite aussi l'apprentissage du C++, et surtout avoir une bonne maitrise de celui-ci 
et ne pas utiliser le C++ d'une maniere atroce comme je le vois trop souvant, et le test lent lent

apres le python c'est simple, comme le javascript tout est hasttable ecetera, mais enfin ca depend de ce que tu veux faire et a quel niveau de l'OS


----------



## tatouille (31 Juillet 2008)

leo39 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je voudrais me lancer dans le développement d'applications mac
> mais je n'ai absolument AUCUNE connaissances dans se domaine
> si vous aviez des conseils



a ton age j'apprenais en lisant les source codes et en testant des heures et des heures, pas d'internet, peu de resources, bouquins ecetera


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2008)

et le python c'est surtout bien plus drôle que l'applescript, parole de débutant, et ça chie quand même pas mal


----------



## Dr_cube (1 Août 2008)

Moi je commencerais par développer des sites Web (HtML, Javascript, PHP). 

Mais si je voulais vraiment faire des logiciels natifs, alors je commencerais par apprendre le C. Même si c'est bordélique, c'est un bon moyen d'apprendre les bases de l'informatique. Le C oblige la rigueur et interdit de ne pas comprendre le principe de mémoire, de pointeurs etc. Bref, pour moi c'est un bon langage de programmation pour commencer. 
De plus, ça facilite grandement le passage à l'Objective-C. 

Mais il faut quand même garder à l'esprit que l'informatique ne se résume pas à des langages de programmation, et qu'on ne peut pas faire des applications pour Mac (très haut niveau, très difficile) en se contenant de savoir écrire dans un langage de programmation. 

A mon avis il faut quelques années d'expérience avant de développer sur Mac. Ca peut passer par du développement Web par exemple. Mais pour moi il ne faut pas commencer directement par quelque chose de très compliqué. 

Concernant le C, on croit parfois qu'on connaît bien ce langage lorsqu'on a lu un bouquin pour débutant. Mais il faut se méfier, il y a pleins de choses qui échappent souvent au débutant. Pour moi on a fait le tour du C lorsqu'on a fait un programme qui sait communiquer avec d'autres machines, avec des processus, des pipes, etc. Je pense par contre que si tes objectifs sont de développer sur Mac (Cocoa) alors tu n'as pas forcément besoin de t'embêter trop longtemps avec des aspects un peu obsolètes du C (Makefile par exemple). 

Bon courage en tout cas ! 
Moi à 15 ans j'ai commencé par du développement Web (HTML, Javascript, PHP), et j'ai attendu d'entrer à l'université pour commencer à développer en natif. Avec le recul je trouve que c'était très judicieux.


----------



## Didier Guillion (1 Août 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec vous.

A choisir un langage de programmation, le C me semble le plus conseillé.

Mais, quand on débute, il est impératif d'obtenir un résultat tangible rapidement car c'est ca qui motive.

Arriver à maitriser graphisme, son, interface en C n'est pas simple, alors qu'en JavaScript et HTML, moyennant un peu d'effort, on obtient quelque chose qui peut être sympa.

Perso, j'ai débuté en langage machine (6502, Z80, 6809) et c'est une sacré école de rigueur, je ne le regrette pas, mais si j'avais eut le choix à l'époque...

Cordialement


----------



## cupertino (1 Août 2008)

leo39 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je voudrais me lancer dans le développement d'applications mac
> mais je n'ai absolument AUCUNE connaissances dans se domaine
> si vous aviez des conseils



Si tu veux des références, commence par ici:

° L'excellent forum Objective Cocoa;

° Le livre gratuit pour se mettre à Cocoa: Become an Xcoder;

° La bible du dev Mac: Cocoa par la pratique;

° Le C pour vrai débutant sur le Site du zéro;

° Le MacDevCenter d'O'Reilly;

° L'ADC bien sûr;

° Un cours universitaire sur l'Objective-C;

Il est clair qu'il faut commencer par du C, l'Objective-C étant pratiquement le même langage. En tout cas, bravo pour cette initiative si jeune, le dev sous Mac est très intéressant, n'hésite pas à consulter les liens ci-dessus, avec certains tu peux déjà te mettre à travailler, et comprendre les bases.

En tout cas bonne chance et n'hésite pas à poser tes questions, il y a sur MacGé de nombreux Dev Mac ;-)


----------



## Warflo (1 Août 2008)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Je pense par contre que si tes objectifs sont de développer sur Mac (Cocoa) alors tu n'as pas forcément besoin de t'embêter trop longtemps avec des aspects un peu obsolètes du C (Makefile par exemple).



Les makefiles obsolètes ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

Warflo a dit:


> Les makefiles obsolètes ? :mouais:


Il n'y a plus besoin de disposer de makefiles obligatoirement pour compiler. Donc on peut dire que dans la majorité des cas, ils sont obsolètes.


----------



## Dr_cube (1 Août 2008)

Warflo a dit:


> Les makefiles obsolètes ? :mouais:



Ils peuvent souvent être admirablement remplacés par Ant ou Maven.. Les Makefile accusent leur âge, et je les trouve obsolète. Mais c'est un avis subjectif, certains trouvent peut-être que c'est plus agréable que Ant.


----------



## Segaouf (4 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'en profite pour poster sur ce message car je me retrouve un peu dans la même situation. J'ai envi de développer, j'ai pleins d'idées d'application que j'aimerais créer en tête. 

Le problème c'est que je ne sais par où commencer ... C'est vraiment complexe la programmation.

Je commence donc avec le tutoriel du site du zero qui m'apprends les bases du C. Malheureusement, le problème avec cet apprentissage c'est qu'on ne peut pas trop créer des logiciels concrètement.

Je m'amuse souvent avec automator, et j'ai découvert applescript en lisant ce forum, très sympa mais je ne comprends pas comment on peut réaliser de vrais logiciels avec cette méthode de script, qui s'appui avant tout sur l'utilisation d'autres logiciels ... 

Aujourd'hui je me suis dit que j'allais regarder du côté de l'Apple developper connection, en lisant un peu la tonne de documentation.
Alors certes c'est bien écrit, certes c'est ultra complet et détaillé, mais pour un débutant on s'y perd trop et on ne sait où commencer ...

Je voudrais savoir si vous pensez que je fais bien de me bétonner en C/C++ avant de m'intéresser a autre chose ... 

Je voudrais savoir aussi, j'avais envi d'acheter le livre "cocoa par la pratique" que beaucoup de monde conseil, mais est-il aussi valable pour les personnes ayant très peu de connaissance en C?


----------



## flotow (4 Août 2008)

et l'assembleur? on l'oublie toujours lui 
l'assembleur te donne une bonne connaissance du systeme aussi


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> C'est vraiment complexe la programmation.


Non, ce n'est pas complexe : il faut commencer par le début et pas griller les étapes 


> Je voudrais savoir si vous pensez que je fais bien de me bétonner en C/C++ avant de m'intéresser a autre chose ...
> 
> Je voudrais savoir aussi, j'avais envi d'acheter le livre "cocoa par la pratique" que beaucoup de monde conseil, mais est-il aussi valable pour les personnes ayant très peu de connaissance en C?


1/ Maîtriser le C, du début (printf) à la fin (pointeurs et gestion de la mémoire) Le C++ n'est pas nécessaire si tu veux basculer vers le développement sur Mac OSX et surtout bien plus complexe à appréhender.
2/ Comprendre la programmation objet qui est une façon totalement différente de penser un programme par rapport à la programmation procédurale comme le C.
3/ Apprendre l'Objective-C (un après midi dixit Apple)
4/ Apprendre Cocoa : "Cocoa par la pratique" est très bien pour s'y mettre.
5/ Pratiquer, pratiquer et fouiller dans le docs d'Apple.
6/ Si tu veux passer à une autre plate-forme, le Java est une bonne suite car très proche "philosophiquement" de l'approche Objective-C/cocoa.


----------



## Vivid (4 Août 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'en profite pour poster sur ce message car je me retrouve un peu dans la même situation. J'ai envi de développer, j'ai pleins d'idées d'application que j'aimerais créer en tête.
> 
> ...




tu as le C (la base universelle), les appels en Cocoa (functions) propres au Mac par le biais de l'utilisation d'Objective C (une 'extension' du C par Apple).

Donc il te faut connaitre plus ou moins bien le tout. Avec Cocoa par la pratique et du temps, rien d'impossible. 

Maintenant tu as des Basic, Director... beaucoup plus simple, mais techniquement plus frustrant.


----------



## Segaouf (4 Août 2008)

D'accord, je vous remercie ! 

Donc si j'ai bien compris, je fais bien de continuer sur l'apprentissage du C, du printf au pointeurs ^^. 

J'avou que j'ai très rapidement vu qu'il était à la base de tout, en m'amusant avec applescript, je n'ai eu besoin que de quelques minutes d'adaptation pour faires les boucles et les conditions ... 

J'avais aussi commencé à lire un livre pdf, become an Xcoder, vous le connaissez, qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci.

Par contre, l'assembleur, je ne connais pas.:rose:


----------



## Didier Guillion (5 Août 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Par contre, l'assembleur, je ne connais pas.:rose:



Le processeur de ton Mac interprete du langage machine. L'assembleur est une manière plus "humaine" d'écrire ce code machine, en associant, par exemple des mnémoniques à chaque instruction.

Il est de plus en plus rare d'écrire en assembleur mais une petite connaissance est utile voire nécessaire.
Par exemple, en cas de crash, tu peut analyser finement ce qui s'est passé. 
Dans certains cas, les compilateurs donnent des résultats peu optimisés ou erronés, comprendre le résultat permet de corriger le tir.

Cordialement


----------



## Segaouf (5 Août 2008)

D'accord, merci pour l'explication, je ne pense pas en être à cette nécessité, du moins pas encore.

De toute manière, en septembre, je fais une année spéciale DUT informatique, j'espère que cette année sera bénéfique pour moi, mais je doute que les cours seront accès sur l'utilisation de xcode et cocoa ^^.


----------



## flotow (5 Août 2008)

non, mais sur l'assembleur, pt'et  
enfin, Xcode n'est qu'un outil graphique, c'est utile de le maitriser bien sur, mais il faut avant tout lui donner du code a moudre, sinon, ca sert pas a grand chose


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'en profite pour poster sur ce message car je me retrouve un peu dans la même situation. J'ai envi de développer, j'ai pleins d'idées d'application que j'aimerais créer en tête.
> 
> ...



http://trolltech.com/developer/books/cpp-gui-programming-with-qt-4-2nd-edition

c'est un bon bouquin QT tourne sur Aqua, don c si tu veux faire du c++ par la pratique d'un UI, 

je te conseille aussi le white-book 
http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Prentice-Hall-Software/dp/0131103628

et pour le c++ dieu lui meme:
http://www.amazon.com/C-Programming-Language-Special-3rd/dp/0201700735

Advanced Programming in the UNIX® Environment, 2/E
http://vig-fp.prenhall.com/bigcovers/0201433079.jpg

avec ca t'as de quoi savoir ou commencer et comment

investissement ~130 Euros (neuf)


----------



## Segaouf (6 Août 2008)

Bonjour, étant donné que je rentre en année spéciale d'informatique dès septembre, je ne pense pas utile d'investir autant d'argent pour me préformer. Je pense suivre simplement les cours du Zeros qui enseignent le C/C++, et tant pis pour ma frustration de ne pas créer un logiciel concretement pour mac.

Merci, je note tout de même les références et les conserve dans un coin chaud .


----------



## Dr_cube (7 Août 2008)

Quand on débute en programmation, on est souvent frustré de ne rien afficher de graphique. Il faut pourtant passer par là pendant quelques mois ou quelques années avant d'afficher quelque chose dans une fenêtre graphique. C'est déprimant mais c'est comme ça. Dessiner dans un ordinateur ce n'est pas trivial. Développer des applications en objets avec Cocoa c'est encore moins trivial, contrairement à ce que fait croire Apple. Il faut quand même une bonne expérience pour y arriver.


----------



## tatouille (7 Août 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Bonjour, étant donné que je rentre en année spéciale d'informatique dès septembre, je ne pense pas utile d'investir autant d'argent pour me préformer. Je pense suivre simplement les cours du Zeros qui enseignent le C/C++, et tant pis pour ma frustration de ne pas créer un logiciel concretement pour mac.
> 
> Merci, je note tout de même les références et les conserve dans un coin chaud .



au contraire je ne pense utile d'investir:
http://www.amazon.com/Programming-La.../dp/0131103628

EUR 16,67 occasion

avant d'ecrire un programme lis le white book

puis achete ca en meme temps: Advanced Programming in the UNIX® Environment, 2/E

avant ta rentree ca va te servir et tu seras beaucoup plus alaise lors des cours
ca te laisse a month, commence le C avec le white book ' le site du zero c'est bien mais ca n'a ni queue ni tete

Advanced Programming in the UNIX® Environment, 2/E 

EUR 35,10 occasion

te donne un cours complet, si tu potasses et triture les exemples, tu arriveras dans un environnement conquis, gestion mem. , savoir un minimum utiliser gcc, comprendre un systeme dans ca globalite

~50 Euros, je pense que ce n'est pas trop pour te mettre a un  niveau acceptable avant ta formation
et qui dit pas etre a l' arrache pendant ta formation, dit motivation, dit apprentissage plus rapide, dit satisfaction
dit tu peux potentiellement devenir bon et sortir du lot donc boulot beaucoup plus interressant et forcement mieux paye a la sortie


----------



## Segaouf (7 Août 2008)

Merci pour l'intérêt que tu pores à ma question, cela fait vraiment plaisir.

J'ai rencontré l'un des professeurs de ma formation, il s'agit d'une formation en un an, réservée aux Bac+2. Je lui ai demandé quels étaient les pré-requis pour y arriver tranquillement, on a fait un petit topo du programme qui se décompose ainsi : 

Le programme des études a pour base celui de la formation initiale mais il prend en compte les acquis des étudiants. De ce fait, laccent est mis sur la composante Informatique, représentant 70 % du volume horaire. Les trois autres composantes représentant globalement 30 % du volume horaire. Le programme pluridisciplinaire comprend trois unités denseignement (UE) totalisant environ 1 100 heures denseignement sur lannée :

UE 1 - INFORMATIQUE

Cet enseignement concerne essentiellement létude des moyens matériels et logiciels et leur mise en oeuvre dans les organisations. Il est développé suivant trois axes :

1. Algorithmique et programmation
Les bases de programmation et de lalgorithmique

2. Architecture, système, réseaux
Architecture des ordinateurs, réseaux, systèmes dexploitation.

3. Outils et Méthodes du Génie Logiciel
Les outils et méthodes de génie logiciel : bases de données, Ateliers de génie logiciel, MERISE,UML.

Ces enseignements sappuient sur les matériels et logiciels suivants : 
 PC sous LINUX et Windows en réseaux avec accès à Internet. 
 langages ADA, C, C++, DELPHI, ASSEMBLEUR... 
 SGBD , AGL 
 Programmation WEB (HTML, CSS, PHP)

UE 2 - CONNAISSANCES ET COMPÉTENCES GÉNÉRALES

4. Mathématiques
Cet enseignement se compose de 3 thèmes principaux : 
 bases mathématiques pour linformatique théorique 
 bases mathématiques pour linformatique appliquée 
 modélisation

5. Langues, expression et communication
La formation dispensée en expression et communication a pour objet de préparer les étudiants aux diverses formes dexpression et de communication requises pour un informaticien. Langue véhiculaire de linformatique, langlais est obligatoirement étudié .

6. Économie, organisation et gestion
La formation, qui a pour objectif une bonne compréhension du fonctionnement des entreprises, est dispensée suivant 2 axes : 
 économie : économie générale et de linformatique, droit de linformatique, organisation ; 
 gestion : systèmes dinformation économiques et financiers, méthodes et outils daide à la décision.

UE 3 - Projet Personnel et Professionnel-PROJETS TUTORÉS - STAGE





Le professeur me conseil plus de me mettre au point en Math, car mes précédentes formations (Bac STT suivi d'un DUT techniques de commercialisation) n'ont pas assez mis l'accent dessus... Je dois donc apprendre par moi même : les primitives, les fonctions gof/ ln ainsi que les intégrales ... Et tout seul, sans prof', en un mois et en total découverte de ces notions, c'est déjà assez compliqué.

Que reproche tu aux tutos du zero? Je vois bien dans les commentaires du bouquin que tu me conseil qu'il est considéré comme la bible du C, mais en étant tout en anglais, il demande un effort de plus dans l'apprentissage du C ... 

Investir cette somme ne me dérange pas du tout, j'essai juste d'établir le meilleur plan de révisions pour arriver parfaitement à la rentrée, car je tiens à cette formation qui compte énormément pour moi, à titre personnel, cette double compétence (Commercial + informaticien) me permettra peut être de lancer moi même les projets qui j'ai en tête depuis quelques temps ...


----------



## flotow (7 Août 2008)

Je m'incruste juste pour remercier Tatouille pour sa liste de bouquin


----------



## Céroce (7 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et l'assembleur? on l'oublie toujours lui
> l'assembleur te donne une bonne connaissance du systeme aussi



Le langage d'assemblage est totalement dépassé depuis au moins 10 ans. Je conviens que c'est bien d'en avoir fait un peu, sur un micro simple comme le 6809, mais ça ne peut apporter comme connaissance que le fonctionnement d'un micro-processeur. Motorola déconseillait totalement la programmation en langage d'assemblage quand est sorti le premier PowerPC: trop difficile, pas portable.

Les seuls domaines où il est encore utilisé sont les jeux et la synthèse d'image. Et il s'agit bien là d'optimisation ultime, où on réécrit 0,5% de l'appli. 

Faut arrêter de conseiller n'importe quoi aux débutants !


----------



## Dr_cube (7 Août 2008)

Concernant ta formation : 

C'est pas mal pour débuter. C'est très généraliste, et tu ne seras donc pas spécialiste à la sortie. Tu auras des bases en informatique. C'est selon moi largement insuffisant pour aller travailler. 

C'est évident que si tu viens d'un Bac STT et que t'as pas fait de math depuis il faut que tu te mettes un peu à niveau. Je doute cependant que ça aille chercher bien loin vu le volume horaire consacré aux maths. Mais sache qu'en informatique les math sont très importantes. Malheureusement on ne le comprend que lorsqu'on fait des trucs plus avancés que ce que tu vas faire cette année. 

Pour l'informatique, apprends un peu le C ou le PHP avant la rentrée et ce sera bien suffisant. Mets l'accent sur les maths : dérivées, intégrales, et analyse en général. 

Je te conseille de continuer tes études après cette année. C'est dommage de faire un truc aussi généraliste sans continuer. 


Pour ce qui est de l'assembleur, c'est évident qu'il est rarement utilisé... Mais c'est très utile pour apprendre certaines choses. Donc dans un contexte d'études c'est très intéressant de l'apprendre. Personnellement j'ai appris le langage ARM et je ne m'en suis servis que très rarement lorsque j'ai voulu coder deux ou trois trucs sur DS. Sur iPhone je n'aurai jamais l'occasion de m'en servir, ni même sur ma calculatrice HP. Mais j'ai compris pleins de choses grâce à l'ARM : fonctionnement des processeurs, des compilateurs, et de l'architecture logicielle et matérielle en général. Ce n'est pas quelque chose qu'on doit apprendre seul, mais à l'université c'est très bien.


----------



## flotow (7 Août 2008)

@ceroce:
le cdb est mal passé, je vais le finir ici.
et en reponse a Dr_Cube,
L'assembleur est encore legerement utilisé en automatisme et en système embarqué. Tu as pas 2Go de RAM et 8*3Ghz, donc tu vas optimiser si jamais tu es a la limite de la capacité de ton µC. (ok, je parle de µC et pas de processeurs, mais c'est quand pas super loin non plus )


----------



## Céroce (8 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @ceroce:
> L'assembleur est encore legerement utilisé en automatisme et en système embarqué. Tu as pas 2Go de RAM et 8*3Ghz, donc tu vas optimiser si jamais tu es a la limite de la capacité de ton µC. (ok, je parle de µC et pas de processeurs, mais c'est quand pas super loin non plus )



Je suis d'accord avec toi, quand il s'agit d'optimisation, mais ce que je te reproche, c'est de conseiller l'assembleur à quelqu'un qui veut commencer la programmation sur Mac. D'autant plus que l'assembleur x86 est l'un des plus difficiles qui soient.

Par ailleurs, je programme des micro-contrôleurs depuis 8 ans dans mon boulot, et je peux t'assurer que le seul code en assembleur est la gestion des vecteurs d'exceptions. Certes chaque boîte a sa politique (la mienne est dans l'aéronautique), et si nous dépassons les 70 % de charge CPU à la première livraison, nous changeons de micro !


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Août 2008)

@tatouille : J'ai pas le dernier bouquin dont tu parles (Advanced Programming In The UNIX Environment), ça vaut le coup de l'acheter ?

Et qui a une opinion sur ces bouquins là :
http://minurl.fr/dj
http://minurl.fr/dk
http://minurl.fr/dl


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Août 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi, quand il s'agit d'optimisation, mais ce que je te reproche, c'est de conseiller l'assembleur à quelqu'un qui veut commencer la programmation sur Mac. D'autant plus que l'assembleur x86 est l'un des plus difficiles qui soient.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je programme des micro-contrôleurs depuis 8 ans dans mon boulot, et je peux t'assurer que le seul code en assembleur est la gestion des vecteurs d'exceptions. Certes chaque boîte a sa politique (la mienne est dans l'aéronautique), et si nous dépassons les 70 % de charge CPU à la première livraison, nous changeons de micro !



Ben, cet aprem, après un crash sur l'emulateur IPhone (changement de rotation de l'affichage sur une saisie clavier dans une UIWebView), ce sont mes ultra faibles connaissances de l'assembleur qui m'ont permis de comprendre ce qui clochait.

Cordialement


----------



## Vivid (9 Août 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> D'autant plus que l'assembleur x86 est l'un des plus difficiles qui soient.



Ah bon !? j'ai un peu lu de la doc sur le Xeon, par rapport au PowerPc...  j'en est peu-être oublier...

Maintenant il peut toujours lire (pas en priorite) des bouquins, tutorials, sur l'assembleur, d'ailleurs ecrire du code en assembleur et ensuite re-faire du 'C' c'est comme passer d'un velo de course a un mini velo sans vitesse. Qui peut le plus... intellectuellement sa degraisse  , un peu de changement cela ne peut pas faire de mal .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

@tous: ca ne vous générais pas de faire un message par sujet ? ca commence à parler de tout et de rien.


----------



## ntx (10 Août 2008)

Exact, le titre de ce fil est "Début développement" alors arrêtez avec vos divagations sur l'assembleur qui ne concerne aucunement un débutant mais seulement une très infimes partie des développeurs.:mouais:


----------



## Ouzmoutous (10 Août 2008)

Sinon, pour débuter en programmation (aussi bien html que java ou C++ avec même interface graphique), il existe un excellent site, le site du zéro.

Il a pour avantage de disposer d'une bonne communauté, de tutos très bien ficelés, de bons exemples et, surtout, de partir de zéro (d'où le nom), ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'aller ensuite assez loin dans l'explication, mais toujours de manière claire.
Et si cela ne suffit pas, ses forums sont visités par des gens sympas et compétents dans leurs domaines.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Août 2008)

J'ai commandé "Advanced Programming in the UNIX® Environment 2e" (en même temps que les tomes 9 et 10 du Génie Des Alpages ).
Ça devrait arriver aujourd'hui, sinon lundi je suppute. Dès que je l'ai un peu parcouru je viendrais vous dire ce que j'en pense à priori (avant vraie lecture) 


EDIT: j'viens de comprendre pourquoi j'ai rien reçu et que le bureau de poste est fermé... Fêtes religieuses de merde... Pour de bon ça sert à quoi un jour férier en Août ? :rateau:

Fais iech' maintenant j'suis sûr de devoir attendre lundi


----------



## Dr_cube (15 Août 2008)

Ya des gens qui travaillent en août... Ya aussi des gens qui travaillent le 15 août... Pense aux pauvres stagiaires fans d'Apple qui doivent développer des applications sur iPhone... 

En tout cas tu vas bien t'amuser avec ce genre de bouquin ^^.


----------



## grumff (16 Août 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> (en même temps que les tomes 9 et 10 du Génie Des Alpages )


Aïe, le téléphérique fou a encore frappé.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Août 2008)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Ya des gens qui travaillent en août... Ya aussi des gens qui travaillent le 15 août... Pense aux pauvres stagiaires fans d'Apple qui doivent développer des applications sur iPhone...


Je travaille aussi 


Dr_cube a dit:


> En tout cas tu vas bien t'amuser avec ce genre de bouquin ^^.


J'y compte bien !



grumff a dit:


> Aïe, le téléphérique fou a encore frappé.


 
Le Génie Des Alpages c'est vraiment les meilleurs BD de tout les temps !
Mon père a déménagé à Paris et il a pas voulu me laisser les GdA, du coup je les rachètes et les relis au passages pour la environ 15ème fois (un peu plus en vrai je pense), et c'est toujours aussi bon !


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Août 2008)

Yahou j'l'ai reçu ce matin mais j'ai pas encore feuilleté, j'ai dû bosser toutes la journée...

Du coup ce post sert à rien mais fallait un endroit pour me défouler 

RAAAH C'EST CHIANT DE TRAVAILLER AVEC DES GENS QUI SAVENT NI CODER DANS LE LANGAGE UTILISER NI AUCUNE THÉORIE QUELCONQUE (POO etc...) et c'est encore plus reulou quand ils ont pas les même goût que vous en matière de présentation d'une page ouaibe 
Bon mais ça payera le nouvel ordi... On se calme.....


Bon j'ai juste parcouru le bouquin très vite fait et ça à l'air très clair et y a plein d'exemples et de bouts de code ! Yahouhou


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Exact, le titre de ce fil est "Début développement" alors arrêtez avec vos divagations sur l'assembleur qui ne concerne aucunement un débutant mais seulement une très infimes partie des développeurs.:mouais:



une bonne lecture de l'assembler est necessaire pour tous developpeurs pretandant faire du c ou like, je pense que ca concerne plus de monde que tu ne dis, mais apres oui les dev asm specifiques sont reserves a des gens specialises

mais j'aimerai voir plus de gens avoir une comprehension de l'assembler qui est somme toute pas tres compliquee,
apres oui bien sur il y a toutes les familles avec des syntax qui different mais la logique reste la meme

a ou b barre = a et b


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> @tous: ca ne vous générais pas de faire un message par sujet ? ca commence à parler de tout et de rien.



t'es casse bonbon newb :rateau:


----------

